# Recomendation For Slideshow Software??



## palmermethod (Jul 31, 2009)

I have used the free microsoft slideshow software, which does work but I'm looking for software with more options. I just downloaded _Photo Story Platinum_ trial but wonder if you fine folks have experience with other programs. 

Thanks............


----------



## randyrls (Jul 31, 2009)

palmermethod said:


> I have used the free microsoft slideshow software, which does work but I'm looking for software with more options. I just downloaded _Photo Story Platinum_ trial but wonder if you fine folks have experience with other programs.
> 
> Thanks............



Not sure if you are looking for a slideshow program or a Presentation Program?

Open Office has a presentation program similar to Microsoft Powerpoint.  Open Office is free to download at www.openoffice.org

If you just want to make a slide show,   JASC (PaintShopPro) once had a Photo Album that could make a slideshow.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Jul 31, 2009)

For a quick and dirty slideshow program with no big overhead, I've been
using LViewPro for about 10+ years. I still have an OLD version that I registered
way back when.. and I refuse to upgrade it. The newer versions tacks on many
bells and whistles that I don't want.

It wasn't free, but it wasn't expensive. I use it as my main image viewer, because
it isn't a memory hog, starts up FAST (like .. instantly!) and it isn't a big, bloated
piece of crap like most programs are today.  (gee.. bitter much? )


----------



## Whaler (Jul 31, 2009)

I recently downloaded Picasa. It is easy to use and is FREE.


----------



## desertrat (Jul 31, 2009)

Type in open source software in your search engine and you will find free software for any and all applications. www.osalt.com is the one I use the most.
Good luck
John H


----------



## Lenny (Jul 31, 2009)

It would help if you explained better what you wanted to do with it?
 The ones mentioned are all good for most needs. I have also found ThumbsPlus and ProShow Gold (Photodex) to be good.


----------



## titan2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Take a look at Roxio.........I think they have something in there like that!


Barney


----------



## palmermethod (Jul 31, 2009)

Lenny said:


> It would help if you explained better what you wanted to do with it?
> The ones mentioned are all good for most needs. I have also found ThumbsPlus and ProShow Gold (Photodex) to be good.



Right. Forgot the part of why I need it.

Thousands of 35mm slides, mostly family stuff. The first big conversion was a DisneyWorld trip. I have scanned the slides and edited them. 

I have seen other peoples slideshows that have music and voice over effects. Maybe they all have and I just haven't sorted it out yet. 

I'd like to add old tape recorded stories from grandpa along with interesting stories regarding a special trip or event. Mostly for our grandkids.


----------

